# Plo



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

fished plo from about 2pm-11pm...caught 1 perch, saw couple others catch a couple perch and one dink rock. them croakers must have found a by-pass at plo...since they seem to be at north beach and solomon's. i don't think the croakers "have been here(plo) awhile"



Andre said:


> They been there for a while


----------



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

thanks for the report. Guess I better wait till next week and save some $ for gas


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Where at PLO were you fishing? causeway, pier, CF harbor?


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

at the pier. i hear they are going to close off the point area. so you can't fish past the fence....at least that is what i heard.


----------



## uglycroaker (Sep 24, 2007)

Fished at PLO last night, caught 18 cow CROAKERS using squid and fake bloods. Real bloods to damm expensive now!  Fish on!


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

uglycroaker said:


> Fished at PLO last night, caught 18 cow CROAKERS using squid and fake bloods. Real bloods to damm expensive now!  Fish on!


18 cows? That's awesome.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

i think he meant 18 cow Croakers meaning big hardheads not big rock


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

so...uglycroaker, where were you fishing and around what time?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

we usually refer to big croakers as horse croakers. Cows are meant for big rockfish...

18 horse croakers? wow, thanks for the report... any pics?


----------



## 1Rod (Mar 27, 2007)

I was at PLO. Seen fish-on and couple more. Nothing.


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

uglycroaker said:


> Fished at PLO last night, caught 18 cow CROAKERS using squid and fake bloods. Real bloods to damm expensive now!  Fish on!



lol. i call b.s. to cold for fake bloods to work. :x


----------



## archer393 (Jul 28, 2004)

hasnt the area behind the fence always been closed for fishing ?you are refering to the fence at the lighthouse arent you ?


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

ilovetherock....i agree, i was just being conservative in my response to uglycroaker, i highly doubt his report...being that i was at plo the very same night.

archer...i never fished that area, but i have always heard of people skirting by the fence to fish...but like i said, just from what i heard.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

uglycroaker said:


> Fished at PLO last night, caught 18 cow CROAKERS using squid and fake bloods. Real bloods to damm expensive now!  Fish on!


Where again did you fish at PLO?


----------



## uglycroaker (Sep 24, 2007)

Checking out Solomon's this weekend. Will have to take pictures this time!  Fishing Chain Bridge tonight, huge rocks there this time of year. Fish On!


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

uglycroaker...you seem to be skirting the questions? why fish solomon's when you caught cow croakers at plo. anyways.....


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

uglycroaker said:


> Checking out Solomon's this weekend. Will have to take pictures this time!  Fishing Chain Bridge tonight, huge rocks there this time of year. Fish On!


Post some pictures if you catch anything at the Chain Bridge area. I used to live close to there.


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

I know the fish bites dont work well in cold water but what about the Gulp fake bloodworm? In the summer I used both at choptank and the fishbites outperformed the Gulp. Just my .02


----------



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

Fished with 1 rod & fish on.. If they say nothing was caught, then nothing was caught.

Fish-On.... Fishing for flounder yet? If so any luck?


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

no frounda...lol.


----------



## uglycroaker (Sep 24, 2007)

No action last night at Chain Bridge.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

I havn't fished plo this yr yet ....but in yrs past I have caught some nice croakers during the last week in march . Right corner of pier on typical bait

Sidenote:
4/12/08..NBP corners were mild I saw close to a dozen caught from 7pm-1am


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

fyi, i thought the croakers were running around bushwood, but 2 of my buddies fished around there 2 nights ago ALL night on a boat and only got 2... 2 freaking fish. croakers have retreated?? I say 2 more weeks, maybe 1.5 since were getting to 80 today and only 55 at night.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Andre said:


> I havn't fished plo this yr yet ....but in yrs past I have caught some nice croakers during the last week in march . Right corner of pier on typical bait
> 
> Sidenote:
> 4/12/08..NBP corners were mild I saw close to a dozen caught from 7pm-1am


Andre i think its the weather!!!. on monday (4/14/08) nite only 4 croakers were caught before 11:30pm . all were between 16 - 19 inches ( i had a 18.5in), but the nite before the they didnt start biting until 10pm and some guys racked up (from 18 inches to 1 being over 3lbs). pretty much they were caught on left side.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

ilovetherock said:


> fyi, i thought the croakers were running around bushwood, but 2 of my buddies fished around there 2 nights ago ALL night on a boat and only got 2... 2 freaking fish. croakers have retreated?? I say 2 more weeks, maybe 1.5 since were getting to 80 today and only 55 at night.


monday to wednesday nite were cold, nothin like the past weekend. so i can understand why the fishin was slow!!!


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

*Andre....*

so if you haven't fished plo yet this year...how can you state that the croakers been here a while, as you said in a previous thread. And when you say been there awhile, in my opinion, that's being read as being caught by pier or surf anglers. 

i'm just saying...you have to hold yourself to the same standards that you expect of others.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

What's going on Fred. I am actually going
fishin this weekend (if the weather holds
out) Paying Monty and the tog a visit
on Sunday.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

sup henry,

yeah, i hope the weather holds out for you esp. if you're going out on a boat. if i go fishing, probably stay local. my wife and i are settling on a new home (in accokeek) at the end of the month...so i guess it'll start getting hectic for me soon. hope to fish again with you soon.

fred


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Fish-on 
I stated from past fishing trips ....I have caught croaker at plo in the last week in March ....some would say when the peeps are singing the cows are on the beach which is true ....

Just b/c you and other didn't hit any doesn't mean they are not there

I'm stating facts ..no geussing here 

1. A guy posted he caught one at spsp 2 weeks ago 

2. I posted I caught one at nbp last week

3. another guy posted he caught one at solomon's pier last week 

ALL north of plo...

If I had all the answers as to why people didn't or don't catch fish ..I'll be one of the riches guy in the world


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

Andre,

first of all, the guys asks "are croakers at plo" you say "been there awhile." when you read between the lines, he's asking are they (pier or surf anglers) catching croakers. your response inherently means "yes, they've been catching croakers"....the guy is not asking if they are cruising the channel 5 miles from shore or in the nets at smith point or whatever...he wants to know if they are catching them either pier or surf.

You as well as I know fish here today may not be here tomorrow...so if you caught fish in March two years ago, you can't justifiably say they are here today. 

People were asking if croaker were at PLO...meaning "are people catching croaker" and since we are not on the boating board...meaning "catching from pier or surf". And as far as I know, the answer would be no, the croakers are not being caught at PLO in any kind of numbers. 

What you should have said was...from years past I've caught them as early as March, It seems that if they are catching at NB and Solomon's, they should be at PLO.

And if they're were croaker at PLO, I would caught 'em...believe that.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Fish - on 
You made some good points...But I was hitting them from the pier ....



> And if they're were croaker at PLO, I would caught 'em...believe that.


There's no guarantees in fishing 

It's amazing how people feel that if there fish swimimng that there going to catch them ....

Let's keep it real fish-on... How many times have you fished a pier and didn't catch anything while other were ?


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Excellent, I get to use opcorn: this for the second time. Carry on Gents...


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

how were you hitting them from the pier...when you didn't even go to plo yet? 

the guy was asking for current fishing reports, not last years or the years before. he wasn't asking for speculation.

if you don't understand that then i have nothing further to say.

there's been times when i have caught less than others on the same pier or surf. but the question was essentially "are people catching croaker at plo" and you essentially said "yes", when that is simply not the case at that time.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Fish-on 
I want to apologize for misleading you and other for a general report this wasn't my intent...My ego starting to strip line of my thought process .....I see were the misunderstanding came from :redface:

Oh btw... I know you can fish 

Later Dre'


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

andre...no problem....i don't know you but you seem like a knowledgable guy and also seemed critical at other peoples reports....so it was surprising to read that type of post from you. while there may be no doubt that there are croaker at plo...they were just not at plo to be caught as you may have suggested at the time you made that post. 

i hope the croakers do come in soon!!!

no more popcorn...lol.


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

i guess since i i've had to fight a head cold all week and no fishing for me , this was just to 
pass time . i guess i'll just go and cook me some 
:spam: and eggs. 

hey fred welcome to the neighborhood hope to see you down plo later on .

peace


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

thanks indio and see you on the pier one day!


----------

